# Weedeater Carb Primer Circuit



## ccrider966 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am having trouble figuring out how to connect the fuel lines on my Weedeater brand line trimmer. It has a primer bulb which like always is cracked. The primer has 2 ports, one larger than the other. I assume the primer is a pump which either pumps from the small port to the large port or vise versa. Anyone know which is the pressure an which is the suction.
Does the primer pull gas directly from the tank or does it pull it thru the carb and back to the tank?
How do I connect the fuel lines to the tank, carb, and primer in other words.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Assuming you have a primer independent of the carb.:

I never worry about which hose goes where, because I know the routing....the primer pulls fuel through the carb. and returns "waste" to the tank.

Best to work backwards....

Short fuel line from tank with no filter is the primer return. Connect this to the primer fitting that provides pressure to your finger tip.
If you can't sense the pressure to determine which fitting is which, connect a spare piece of line to one primer fitting at a time, hold the line near your ear or cheek (and press the bulb) and you should hear or feel one push air out, obviously this one will be the discharge, and thus the fuel return.

The other side of the primer goes to the carburetor.

If you had both lines off the carb. and aren't sure which goes where, connect it up anyway - it'll only work if connected correctly so just switch them if it doesn't work (providing the carb. or fuel filter aren't clogged up etc.)


----------

